

Ask HN: What (tech)conferences are you going to in 2011 and why? - viae

I've only ever been to one conference in my lifetime.  I'd like to go to more because I had a fairly positive experience.  My primary motivation is that I want to meet new, interesting, people and learn new things in a social environment.  So, what conferences are HNers going to this year and why are you going to them?  That information would be great fodder for me (and anyone else) who'd like to create a conference schedule for 2011.
======
david_shaw
I'm in information security, so my tech conferences might be a little
different than some others.

I couldn't make time in my schedule for ShmooCon, so I will unfortunately be
missing that one this year.

I will hopefully be able to make it to SOURCE Boston.

I will be attending Black Hat and DEFCON in Las Vegas this summer.

And I will try to make it to ToorCon San Diego again late in the year, as I
spoke there this year and enjoyed the experience quite a bit.

I generally only go to one conference per quarter, but they are always a great
time both for networking and learning.

~~~
viae
Thanks for the leads. I'm in the Washington, DC area so I'll be looking into
ShmooCon. I had never heard of it. The other's are on my "too investigate"
list, too.

